# Those who feed both THK and ZP. How and how much?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Do you alternate? Mix/combine them? Both? Some other way? How much do you feed by weight of THK or amount you feed if you combine?

I still have a sample bag of THK Embark with much of it remaining and I am unsure how to feed. I was just using it as a supplement before. 

Thanks!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I feed both and mix them together. I also use the Embark formula. I just eye the ZP, but I give about a tablespoon of the embark (a heaping tablespoon for Roo) and then the rest is ZP. It took a bit to get it right so that Pip wouldn't gain weight. Roo is 4.4 pounds and Pip is 5.0 pounds.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I feed both Gretel and Godric 1/4c morning and night so 1c daily between the two.

I think the box suggests something lower but at 6.1lb and 7.1lb they've actually lost weight, and now hold steady at that which is ideal for their bodies so says my vet. Both have visible definition and can easily feel ribs so i'm satisfied.

I supplement ziwi in, but I can't help much for measurements.


----------

